# Drop-in filter super-tele, which to buy?



## Viggo (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys!

I wonder if you use the drop-in pol from Canon, or did you buy the filter holder? In that case what filters are recommended, I know they have to be the "right" thickness. And can you still use cir pol and adjust while mounted?

Thanks. 

Ps, it took the 200 f2 one and a half week to push my 70-200 out the door. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2013)

Only the Canon drop in CPL can be adjusted (there's gearing to a knob on the outside). If you get a 52mm CPL and the drop in holder, you must remove the filter to adjust the polarization angle. So for a CPL, get the Canon one. 

For ND filters with the screw in holder, I don't know how thick is too thick (haven't had a need for one yet), but I'd probably get Slim or XS-Pro just in case.


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Only the Canon drop in CPL can be adjusted (there's gearing to a knob on the outside). If you get a 52mm CPL and the drop in holder, you must remove the filter to adjust the polarization angle. So for a CPL, get the Canon one.
> 
> For ND filters with the screw in holder, I don't know how thick is too thick (haven't had a need for one yet), but I'd probably get Slim or XS-Pro just in case.



+ 1 for my Teacher, Mr. Neuroanatomist.
Yes, High cost of Canon 52 mm. Drop-in CPL Filter---And Very difficult to buy one----Not many of them in the market, BUT, IT worth for me to improve the quality/ contrast of my photos from my EF 600 mm. and in side my Lens all the time---Yes, please remove the plastic( ? or Glass) / clear filter that come with the canon lens.

"" By Gerald Reed "Jerry" (Essex, CT) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)

This review is from: Canon 52mm Drop-in Screw Filter Holder 52 (accepts standard 52mm filters) (Electronics)
I own and use frequently two of Canon's best lenses, the Canon's 500 mm f4 IS and 300 mm f2.8 IS. Each of these lenses has an option that I did not originally purchase. I was shooting at the Rookery in Venice Florida, one of the nation's outstanding sites for photographing wading birds in their nests, when Tom Mangelson (Google his name) walked up and asked me how it was going. He asked, "...are you using Canon's drop in polarizing filter?" From my dumb-struck expression it was obvious to the Master of Wild life photography that I was someone in need of help. He said, "You should consider getting one. It will take you images to the next level." After Tom walked off, five of the photographers walked up to me and said, "Do you know who that was?" I showed them the card he had given me. "Tom Mangelson, no s**t!"

I bought one for both lenses. Tom was right. Thanks Tom. "

Ha, Ha, Ha---After I read this Article--I order one.
Surapon

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/pl/catalog/product-accessories/ef-lens-accessories/lens-filters/52mm-drop-in-circular-polarizing-filter-pl-c-52


----------



## Viggo (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys 

The ability to adjust the CPL from outside is basically essential for me, so the choice is the Canon one for sure. I could have liked a ND filter for flash photography, maybe I find a deal on both.

The little wheel to adjust is very neat! Wish they did this on all lenses..

*edit* can you flip it so you can have the wheel on either side?


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 27, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> The ability to adjust the CPL from outside is basically essential for me, so the choice is the Canon one for sure. I could have liked a ND filter for flash photography, maybe I find a deal on both.
> 
> The little wheel to adjust is very neat! Wish they did this on all lenses..



Heartily agreed!



Viggo said:


> *edit* can you flip it so you can have the wheel on either side?



I would think not, for a couple reasons. 

First, there is a marking with an arrow and the word "FRONT" on the one in the photo (this implies that it may also be impossible to mount it the wrong way around).

Second, a "circular polarizer" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarizer#Circular_polarizers) is a linear polarizer followed by a quarter-wave plate. The linear polarizer reduces reflections and helps make skies blue, just like your polarized sunglasses. The quarter-wave plate does the "circular" polarization, and is required to prevent the polarized light from interfering with AF and possibly metering systems in the camera, which often use partially silvered mirrors to direct light to the AF or metering system. If you put one in backwards, the light is first circularly polarized by the quarter wave plate, then it is linearly polarized by the linear polarizer, and could have detrimental effects for you camera's metering and/or AF, and possibly the image as well.


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot guys
> ...



Yes, I just try afew minutes ago---It work both way to fit in the Lens--The Arrow can point to front or Back---BUT, I do not try If the PL effect will work on reverse mounted or not( No, Might not Work as Mr. Viggen61 said). YES, Great Thinking---Why Canon print the arrow symbol point to the front of Lens ?.

One Great Buy = The Drop - in Gelatin Filter for Canon, that you can buy the Gelatin filter ( ND, Color, Clear to protect the Lens, Stars) cut these Gelatin filters to fit in to the special drop-in 52 mm. Canon Filter and get the Special effect of the type of Gelatin----Enjoy 
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ZON26K/ref=asc_df_B005ZON26K2642850?smid=A17MC6HOH9AVE6&tag=nextagusmp0357671-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B005ZON26K


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2013)

surapon said:


> One Great Buy = The Drop - in Gelatin Filter for Canon, that you can buy the Gelatin filter ( ND, Color, Clear to protect the Lens, Stars) cut these Gelatin filters to fit in to the special drop-in 52 mm. Canon Filter and get the Special effect of the type of Gelatin----Enjoy



With apologies, that's a *terrible* buy. Why? Because one of them comes with the lens - it's what you removed to insert the drop-in CPL. 

Now, if you took out that gelatin holder, put in the CPL, and then lost the gelatin holder, _then_ it would make sense to buy one.


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

No, Please Do not buy The Canon Drop-in 52 mm Gelatin filter = $ 100 + Dollars, Because, I just Look at my 52mm. Drop in Canon Gelatin Filter that come with my Canon Lens---And We can Remove the Gelatin hinges cover, Remove the Clear Gelatin that come with the Lens, and replace with any type of Gelatin / thin ND filter or Any colors of Gelatin, or The Star Gelatin that you want. YES, CUT TO FIT.
Yes, I learn some thing new to day too, Yes, I will go to buy the Difference Gelatin filter sheets at my local Camera shop very soon.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Square-Filter-Compatible-Series/dp/B00796I546/ref=pd_sim_sbs_p_7


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > One Great Buy = The Drop - in Gelatin Filter for Canon, that you can buy the Gelatin filter ( ND, Color, Clear to protect the Lens, Stars) cut these Gelatin filters to fit in to the special drop-in 52 mm. Canon Filter and get the Special effect of the type of Gelatin----Enjoy
> ...



Yes, SIR, Dear My Teacher Mr. Neuroanatomist----You are Right on the Target---After I post that Recommend to buy the Canon Drop-in Gelatin Filter, I go to see the Canon Filter that come with the Lens---Yes, Sir, You are my teacher---Yes, We can cut any Thin Gelatin to fit the original canon filter.
THANKS to correct me.
Surapon.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks again, loads of superb info, and exactly what I was wondering, nice!

I will buy some gelatin-ND and the cir-pol from Canon. 

Btw, if anyone reads this and wonder if the 200 is worth it over the 70-200 mk2, I can not recommend it enough, it's an insane lens....


----------

